# Do u wear havaianas



## Gusbus (Oct 13, 2010)

what is wrong with them....Share your thoughts


----------



## Elapidae1 (Oct 13, 2010)

What are they


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Oct 13, 2010)

...there is no way to justify spending more than $30 on a pair of rubber thongs let alone $150+ 

If I had that kind of cash lying around it'd be spent on more snakes :lol:


----------



## shellfisch (Oct 13, 2010)

They do last longer than your BigW cheapies...having said that, I would never pay $150.00 for any shoes.... :shock:


----------



## Gusbus (Oct 13, 2010)

mine cost 20 bucks they not that dear


----------



## Elapidae1 (Oct 13, 2010)

Ahhh thongs, 5 buck pluggers for me


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 13, 2010)

steve1 said:


> Ahhh thongs, 5 buck pluggers for me


 yep +1 here


----------



## snakelvr (Oct 13, 2010)

Yep - Sure do. Sick of buying $10-$20 pairs that didn't last, 'havies' only cost $30-$40. Got 2 pairs now & will get more. Love my black crystal metallic ones.


----------



## Snakelove (Oct 13, 2010)

I've had 4 pairs. I'm just about to change to another one. Love it! haha


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 13, 2010)

Crystal..Discus said:


> ...there is no way to justify spending more than $30 on a pair of rubber thongs let alone $150+
> 
> If I had that kind of cash lying around it'd be spent on more snakes :lol:



$150+ for what? Last time i got a pair they were $20, they definitely last a lot longer than the cheapie ones...


----------



## dossy (Oct 13, 2010)

i have 2 pair of "cheapies" and the both are still in use and they are nearly 3 years old

i did ware a pair of havanas but i got them free from the beach


----------



## Gusbus (Oct 13, 2010)

thats what i thought


----------



## thals (Oct 13, 2010)

I love my havvies, sooo comfy plus last heaps longer. Paid mine under 20 bucks a few years back


----------



## TheReptileCove (Oct 13, 2010)

I dont ususllay wear thongs so..


----------



## Gusbus (Oct 13, 2010)

ReptileboyH said:


> I dont ususllay wear thongs so..


 
cool..............


----------



## dossy (Oct 13, 2010)

ReptileboyH said:


> I dont ususllay wear thongs so..




yer i normly go everywere bare foot probly the reson a pair of things can last me a few hundred years


----------



## cris (Oct 13, 2010)

I go for human skin footwear, using my own currently as i havnt found someone with the same size feet as mine  I wear shoes and socks when i want to look proffesional, get let into drinking venues and also half of the time im walking in prime brown snake habitat.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 13, 2010)

Gusbus said:


> what is wrong with them....Share your thoughts


 Nothing.


----------



## Gusbus (Oct 13, 2010)

after spending all day working insteel cap boots nothing better in the warmer months


----------



## Perko (Oct 13, 2010)

Dont wear steal caps then, simple.
Just dont complain to your boss if theres a OHS issue!!



Gusbus said:


> after spending all day working insteel cap boots nothing better in the warmer months


----------



## sammy_sparkles (Oct 13, 2010)

dossy said:


> i did ware a pair of havanas but i got them free from the beach



did they come with a free beach towel and car keys too? haha


i had a pair of havies last 6 years (had them all through high school) only reason i had to replace them cos my friends dog ate one... i was devistated...

i wear thongs all year round, sunny, rainy... but thats only cos i dont own socks lol


----------



## Perko (Oct 13, 2010)

Priceless steve1

Seems like the chicks on here dig em Gusbus !!!



steve1 said:


> What are they


----------



## najanaja (Oct 13, 2010)

im a beach bum too so i love my Havaianas...

But my best thongs i got from the Lonsdale factory, 10 bucks and there so comfie...


----------



## dossy (Oct 13, 2010)

it did hav a free shirt but no towl or keys sorry buddy...we were the only 1s left on the beach at 8pm


----------



## boxhed (Oct 13, 2010)

I had a pair... Loved em... But someone pinched from the beach one night...


----------



## dossy (Oct 13, 2010)

haha wernt me...i looked around be i picked them up...i didnt want some poor guy to have to walk the 4 k back to the camp site or the 5 k back to the car park


----------



## sammy_sparkles (Oct 13, 2010)

boxhed said:


> I had a pair... Loved em... But someone pinched from the beach one night...



bahahaha


----------



## slim6y (Oct 13, 2010)

Go my Quicksilvers... better looking (in green) better wearing better price tag and still a pretty damn hot label...


----------



## Andrais (Oct 13, 2010)

i have a pair of cheap kmart thongs, i personally think that havanainas (how ever you spell it) are a rip off and a waste of money, i have a pair of australia thongs (my favorite shoes  i wear them everywhere) and they have lasted me 3 years now, the paint on them hasn't even come off! cost me 4 dollars as they were on sale on australia day. They are also comfy too as they have molded into the shape of my feet


----------



## Australis (Oct 13, 2010)

im abusing a pair atm.


----------



## Stara (Oct 13, 2010)

Bought my first pair to go to Bali last year as only thongs I had were "nice" ones (ie not made of rubber lol) and they were so comfy from moment I put them on and I was walking A LOT all over the place in them. Super comfy, not overly expensive considering what some women pay for shoes, heaps of cool colours etc.


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 14, 2010)

yeah i run Havis nice and soft from the start, but i also run $6 double pluggers from traget.

I have thongs for every occasion, i have saftey pluggers for work, i have my racin pluggers for when i need to be somewhere really fast ( or out of somewhere really fast) and then i have my goin out pluggers for those really special occasions.

donks


----------



## dossy (Oct 14, 2010)

nice donk
my thongs are for those special occasions because i normaly go bare foot


----------



## cactus2u (Oct 14, 2010)

No but see the younger gen in them & other labels >Me i'm a barefoot type Wife always warning me about _Strongyloides 
Do have a pair of leather thongs in the car for those spur of the moment pub calls etc. Most people around here wear Crocs ugly things they are
_


----------



## bellslace (Oct 14, 2010)

I wear havi's everywhere, everyday comfy as and it makes wearing thongs not look quiet so bogan. My kids have them too, they even come in toddler size w/the heel strap like the old reef's..... very cute on my 18 month old!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 14, 2010)

Crystal..Discus said:


> ...there is no way to justify spending more than $30 on a pair of rubber thongs let alone $150+
> 
> If I had that kind of cash lying around it'd be spent on more snakes :lol:



Where the hell are you buying from ?!?!?!?!?!

They are usually between $20 - 40. Well worth the money. They last years, come in a range of colours to suit any outfit lol. Super comfy too!

I hate other thongs how they all give u blisters when you first start wearing them each summer, until your feet get used to them. With Havvies, this NEVER happens!


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 14, 2010)

I wear crocs but I'm old


----------



## zuesowns (Oct 14, 2010)

Just a brand name...all made out of the same material...


----------



## kupper (Oct 14, 2010)

Jay birthday request will be be havvies birthday is two months away before you ask :lol:


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Oct 14, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> Where the hell are you buying from ?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> They are usually between $20 - 40. Well worth the money. They last years, come in a range of colours to suit any outfit lol. Super comfy too!
> 
> I hate other thongs how they all give u blisters when you first start wearing them each summer, until your feet get used to them. With Havvies, this NEVER happens!



Have you not seen the limited edition ones?? The stores I go to normally have a waiting list for them and they cost $100-$200 because they're "special" :lol: 

Still, I just go to crazy's and get my thongs for $2 a pop. Had pairs last for years, and they have the colours I want. 

That, and Havis remind me far too much of the Ed Hardy crap you see these days.


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 14, 2010)

kupper said:


> Jay birthday request will be be havvies birthday is two months away before you ask :lol:


 
YAY !!! Some pretty pink ones for you then! lol



Crystal..Discus said:


> Have you not seen the limited edition ones?? The stores I go to normally have a waiting list for them and they cost $100-$200 because they're "special" :lol: I would NEVER pay that much. Most Havvies are aroung the $20 - 30 mark though.
> 
> 
> That, and Havis remind me far too much of the Ed Hardy crap you see these days. Please do not compare Havvies with Ed Hardy! That was a brand designed to easily spot the BOGANS and wanna be bikies. NOT COOL. That said.... they have gone into liquidation..... NO MORE ED HARDY !!!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## shellfisch (Oct 14, 2010)

I love my Havaianas 

Although, myself and my daughters all have the same ones (black with pink writing)....so when they come to visit.... well the thongs take a bit of sorting out at the back door :lol:


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 14, 2010)

kupper said:


> Jay birthday request will be be havvies birthday is two months away before you ask :lol:





shellfisch said:


> I love my Havaianas
> 
> Although, myself and my daughters all have the same ones (black with pink writing)....so when they come to visit.... well the thongs take a bit of sorting out at the back door :lol:


 
You can now accessorise your Havvies.... they do those little clip on things!!! I have one on mine.... then you can always easily see whos are whos.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Oct 14, 2010)

They are just rubber thongs. they are only $3 a pair when i was in Brazil.i can't believe anyone would pay more than $10 for them over here


----------



## shellfisch (Oct 14, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> You can now accessorise your Havvies.... they do those little clip on things!!! I have one on mine.... then you can always easily see whos are whos.



Ok, I gots to get me some of those! 



slimebo said:


> They are just rubber thongs. they are only $3 a pair when i was in Brazil.i can't believe anyone would pay more than $10 for them over here



Havaianas are just so comfy, and squishy, and bouncy....the cheapo ones are hard and horrible ... I went back once...won't do it again!


----------



## dossy (Oct 14, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> You can now accessorise your Havvies.... they do those little clip on things!!! I have one on mine.... then you can always easily see whos are whos.



or insted of paying for the clip on thingys u could write your name on them with a perminet marker works just as well and u get the sence of doing something your self 

as 4 me like i said b4 bare foot or my big w thongs


----------



## shellfisch (Oct 14, 2010)

dossy said:


> or insted of paying for the clip on thingys u could write your name on them with a perminet marker works just as well and u get the sence of doing something your self



Oh, I could never deface my Havi's by using a Nikko on them :lol:

Besides, they are black :lol:


----------



## Bax155 (Oct 14, 2010)

Nothing beats a pair of double pluggers, havs feel like they are cheap and would fall apart with some decent bush walking, plus I'm a bloke and to me they are chick thongs, I laugh at men wearing havs!! My mrs has 20 pairs all different colours!


----------



## PimmsPythons (Oct 14, 2010)

shellfisch said:


> Ok, I gots to get me some of those!
> 
> 
> 
> Havaianas are just so comfy, and squishy, and bouncy....the cheapo ones are hard and horrible ... I went back once...won't do it again!


 
At the end of the day though,they are $3 rubber thongs,imported in bulk maybe cost 20 cents a pair for postage then double the price so the importer can make a few dollars.the actual value should be about $6-$7 a pair. just because a token "gay fashon guru"(no offence intended to gay people, it just seems to be the case that most fashon gurus seem to be gay) says they are trendy doesn't make them worth $150 or even $20 at that.
even though i am a self confessed tight ****, i find it difficult to spend $120 on rubber thongs, when i was wearing a pair,walking around Rio that i paid $3 for a few years ago.
they also have a white rum over their called "cachaca 51". in Brazil we could buy a 1 litre bottle for $2.50. over here it is $52 for a 700ml bottle. seems to be a decient markup over here on south american goods.
even petrol over there is between 15 cents and 35 cents a litre depending on the country and dont get me started on how cheap mobile phones and calls are there as well.jeez i miss south america


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 14, 2010)

Double pluggers from Lowes. I think they were $7.

I also like their unpredictable traction in the wet, never know if I'm about to go for a sixer or not. 
Keeps me on my toes. Not literally, of course, standing on your toes in thongs isn't comfortable. 

I also like the embossed dragons on the straps, it matches the paper wrapper on the disposable chopsticks from the local chew & spew. I often wear my pluggers down there just so I can coordinate with my wooden cutlery. Very fashionable.


----------



## snakelvr (Oct 14, 2010)

Sock Puppet said:


> Double pluggers from Lowes. I think they were $7.
> 
> I also like their unpredictable traction in the wet, never know if I'm about to go for a sixer or not.
> Keeps me on my toes. Not literally, of course, standing on your toes in thongs isn't comfortable.
> ...



HAHAHAHAHA - Love it!!!


----------



## leighroy6 (Oct 14, 2010)

ive only owned one pair of havaianas and they were the best thongs!!!....also my mate has the straps of havaianas tattooed on his feet lol


----------



## captive_fairy (Oct 14, 2010)

I love them...wouldn't wear others again...Mine were only $15...
I've never seen them over $40, and I wouldn't pay that for them anyway


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 14, 2010)

ofcourse, most comfy long wearing thongs i've ever had!
at $20 up to $30 fro the really pretty ones why not have happy feet,..

$150,..wth,..?


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 14, 2010)

slimebo said:


> They are just rubber thongs. they are only $3 a pair when i was in Brazil.i can't believe anyone would pay more than $10 for them over here


 
They are actually very different. Alot more comfortable than a pair from Target or the like. I always used to buy my Havvies in the Carribean on work trips for nothing, but hey..... purchase, shipping, shop markup.... im happy to pay $20 for thongs that will last me years! Im not that much of a tightass


----------



## hazza (Oct 14, 2010)

got to love havies! got 8 pairs!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 14, 2010)

I never, ever ware thongs. Not since the pair I was waring snapped and caused me to tare my ligament.


----------



## Kurama (Oct 14, 2010)

Ive got a pair on now.


----------



## dossy (Oct 14, 2010)

LullabyLizard said:


> I never, ever ware thongs. Not since the pair I was waring snapped and caused me to tare my ligament.



that would be like me saying im never going to uses stairs again cause i fractured my shoulder wen i fell down them or im never going to use the lawn mower because i ran over my foot and skind it because i was waring my japanes safty shoes ( thongs)


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 14, 2010)

LullabyLizard said:


> I never, ever ware thongs. Not since the pair I was waring snapped and caused me to tare my ligament.



Maybe if they were Havies they wouldn't have snapped! hahahahaha


----------



## Perko (Oct 14, 2010)

This threads running along just nicely Gusbus.

Jay, you have no idea what that post has just done for me !!!!



Jay84 said:


> You can now accessorise your Havvies.... they do those little clip on things!!! I have one on mine.... then you can always easily see whos are whos.


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 14, 2010)

CraigP said:


> This threads running along just nicely Gusbus.
> 
> Jay, you have no idea what that post has just done for me !!!!


 
Tell Gus you can buy them from General Pants Co lol


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 14, 2010)

dossy said:


> that would be like me saying im never going to uses stairs again cause i fractured my shoulder wen i fell down them or im never going to use the lawn mower because i ran over my foot and skind it because i was waring my japanes safty shoes ( thongs)


 
No, it's not saying that... Using stairs and mowing the lawn is unavoidable. You can choose your footwear.


----------



## Gusbus (Oct 14, 2010)

CraigP said:


> This threads running along just nicely Gusbus.
> 
> Jay, you have no idea what that post has just done for me !!!!


 yep the old havvies are in the same category as strawberry milk, cheers jay..............


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Oct 14, 2010)

Nothing wrong with them at all - so much better than other cheaper versions, and for the extra $15 or so, I'd rather be comfortable.

Gotta laugh when other people criticise you for spending YOUR money on what YOU like.


----------



## Perko (Oct 14, 2010)

There Unisex, end of story.

I also go to a barber to get a haircut, not a hairdresser.
Should have known you wouldnt have been staunch Jay, bloody gossip lovers you lot.


----------



## Perko (Oct 14, 2010)

And we have a winner !!!!!!



Bax155 said:


> I'm a bloke and to me they are chick thongs, I laugh at men wearing havs!! My mrs has 20 pairs all different colours!


----------



## Colin (Oct 15, 2010)

CraigP said:


> There Unisex, end of story.
> I also go to a barber to get a haircut, not a hairdresser.


 
do you colour co-ordinate and accessorise your thongs mate?  
what are these "clip on things" people buy for their thongs?


----------



## miley_take (Oct 15, 2010)

I found my pair, perfect size, exact colour and style, washed up on the beach :lol: I didn't pay anything for mine! Though when these ones die I'll be buying a new pair most definitely.


----------



## Perko (Oct 15, 2010)

Col, you know thats not me, im on the against side, Gus on the other hand loves them.
I just find it hard looking at a guy thats 6ft2" with a full sleeve & nice caramel Havis on !!
What i ment by the unisex thing is, if its unisex, well blokes shouldnt be wearing them.



Colin said:


> do you colour co-ordinate and accessorise your thongs mate?
> what are these "clip on things" people buy for their thongs?


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 15, 2010)

Colin said:


> do you colour co-ordinate and accessorise your thongs mate?
> what are these "clip on things" people buy for their thongs?



Oh Colin you would love them! I have a pac man on one foot and a pac man ghost on the other! You would love them.........

CraigP would be secretly envious!


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 15, 2010)

CraigP said:


> a guy thats 6ft2" with a full sleeve.


 
So ......... where does Gus live? lol


----------



## Perko (Oct 15, 2010)

PM sent, my friend, details are on there way!!!



Jay84 said:


> So ......... where does Gus live? lol


----------



## FAY (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't really like thongs at all.
But, just recently I bought myself and Garth a pair of 'Croc' thongs.......the most comfy ever.....


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 15, 2010)

FAY said:


> I don't really like thongs at all.
> ...


Oh FAY you have really changed the tone of this thread now!

Talking of 'thongs'..... im not a huge fan, i don't own one personally........

****i wonder if Gus owns one?***


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 15, 2010)

I have never heard of these things. I must leave the cave more often.


----------



## Gusbus (Oct 16, 2010)

this is ridculous my longest thread and its about havaianas.............


----------



## FAY (Oct 16, 2010)

Gusbus said:


> this is ridculous my longest thread and its about havaianas.............


hahahaha maybe you should think about the 'quality' of your threads in the future


----------



## MrShorty8878 (Oct 16, 2010)

haha what rock have i been living under the last ten years never heard of these things lol


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 16, 2010)

MrShorty8878 said:


> haha what rock have i been living under the last ten years never heard of these things lol


 
10 YEARS AGO YOU WOULD HAVE BEEN 3 ! wE WILL MAKE ALLOWANCES FOR YOUR IGNORANCE LOL


----------



## FAY (Oct 16, 2010)

Well Jay I had never heard of them either!

Where do you get them from? Wouldn't mind having a look at them.


----------



## Gusbus (Oct 16, 2010)

there just a brand of thongs and surf shop has em,


----------



## Gusbus (Oct 16, 2010)

MrShorty8878 said:


> haha what rock have i been living under the last ten years never heard of these things lol


all teeny bopppers would know what they are seriously


----------



## shellfisch (Oct 16, 2010)

FAY said:


> Well Jay I had never heard of them either!
> 
> Where do you get them from? Wouldn't mind having a look at them.



I took a photo of mine, and I was gonna post it.....but it was really ugly.......my foot, not the Havaianas :lol:

So here's a link instead -

Havaianas Australia


----------



## MrShorty8878 (Oct 16, 2010)

haha teeny boppers???? well im sorry i have never heard of them mmm mayby i have not sure dont think so


----------



## FAY (Oct 16, 2010)

hahahahaha they are just ordinary thongs...what is the big deal???

omg...they are no different to them back in the 60's....you have all been hoodwinked.....


----------



## MrShorty8878 (Oct 16, 2010)

ahah i looked them up and whats the big deal lol its just a brand of thongs how many brand of thongs is there


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 16, 2010)

I have 3 x different coloured Havies. They are heaps more comfortable than any other and last years longer. 
Do all you boys know that wearing thongs is supposed to make you sterile? :lol: 
Glad i've had all the kids we want as thongs are my ONLY shoe outside of work. Has anyone else heard this?
Havies have been around for longer than I can recall as my misus buys them for us all, I think the kids these days are only realizing they are hip...its like "Bonds" singlets...LMAO


----------



## Megzz (Oct 16, 2010)

They look like boring old thongs to me...


----------



## Perko (Oct 16, 2010)

Haha, if he does, in the words of Donald Trump " YOUR FIRED "



Jay84 said:


> Talking of 'thongs'..... im not a huge fan, i don't own one personally........
> 
> ****i wonder if Gus owns one?***


----------



## Pike01 (Oct 22, 2010)

Never heard of them, but they look like ordinary thongs.I cant get stuff like that in my size,never had thongs that my feet dont hang over the edge. I have also never had slippers or ugh boots,nothing comfortable really.


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 22, 2010)

No, because they only go to size 48 and my feet hang over the back by about two inches.

Im with you pike1, I walk in to a footwear shop and say show me everything you have in size 15 or bigger, then choose what I like the most.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 23, 2010)

I cant believe it got to 7 pages!!!!!!!!!!!! RUBBER DOUBLE PLUGGERS 7 PAGES PEOPLES!!!


----------



## shellfisch (Oct 23, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> I cant believe it got to 7 pages!!!!!!!!!!!!



What can I say? We have no life..... :lol:


----------



## Gusbus (Oct 23, 2010)

good to see my thread is still going hard


----------



## syeph8 (Oct 23, 2010)

have had the same pair of woolies thongs for like 3 years now. sole is getting a bit thin now but for $2.50 they did VERY well. and the blue strap is the same colour as my favourite flanny shirt so really, woolies pluggers for the win.


----------



## daniel1234 (Oct 23, 2010)

$150 for thongs!
My cheapies last forever but my wife eats thongs, maybe we should spend a bit more on hers?!
She reckons she has spent $30-$40 on pairs but no better than the cheaper ones.
Sister in law is also hard on them...

Good to see we all spend our time on important world changing issues.
If we all spend $150 on Havaianas and hold hands would we achieve world peace?


----------



## harley0402 (Oct 24, 2010)

i have a pair and they're great, i paid 220 for a pair of docs.


----------



## Gusbus (Oct 24, 2010)

20 bucks at sandy bay


----------

